# (geloest) Gentoo Live DVD 10.0 + Funk-Maus

## uhai

Ich versuche gerade einen Ersatz für meinen alten Athlon (s.u.) einzurichten. Das Ding bootet von der Live-DVD und erkennt die Hardware einwandfrei. Auch die Tschibo-Funkmaus wird erkannt (dmesg + lsusb).

Nur der Mausezeiger läßt sich nicht bewegen. Welche Module müßte ich denn geladen haben fpür die Funk-Maus?

lsmod |egrep '(usb|hcd)' gibt sl811_hcd;usbhid;ohci_hcd; uhci_hcd;usb_storage;ehci_hcd;usbcore & hcihcd aus. Fehlt da was?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Jan 18, 2010 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

was gibts unter /dev/input/ ? mehrere mouse devices?

wenn du 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

 machst, dann die maus bewegst, siehst du kryptische zeichen beim bewegen oder klicken?

wenn ja dann ist xorg nicht korrekt konfiguriert. hast du noch weitere maus-ähnliche geräte angeschlossen? (touchpad, tablet PC. o.ä.)

----------

## uhai

```
ls /dev/input

by-id by-path event0 event1 event2 event3 event4 mice mouse0 mouse1
```

Die kryptischen Zeichen bekomme ich mit cat /dev/input/mice - nach STRG+C bleiben die aber teilweise - jetzt ist meine Konsole unlesbar...  :Crying or Very sad: 

An der Kiste ist nichts, noch nichtmal ein bootfähiges System. Woher habe ich dann die ganzen Mäuse? Und woher bekomme ich die Katze, die die überzähligen frißt?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ähnliches hatte ich mit einem Logitech diNovo Set (funk Keyboard und Mouse) wo dann der Receiver via USB angeschlossen auch,

hier half es kurz den USB Stecker zu ziehen (ca. 10 Sek.) , nach dem wiedereinstecken funkte es dann einwandfrei...  :Wink: 

AFAIK wurde das aber in der aktuellen 10.1 Version mit behoben.

MfG

----------

## uhai

Abziehen und neu anstecken habe ich über mehrere USB-Anschlüsse probiert, dass hilft leider nicht. Dann muss ich mal sehen, ob hier noch ein Brenner läuft...

uhai

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt eine 10.1, weil auf der 10.0 doch einige Fehler gefunden wurden. Vielleicht hilft das.

----------

## uhai

stimmt, mit der 10.1 klappt's. Danke sehr für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

## schachti

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Die kryptischen Zeichen bekomme ich mit cat /dev/input/mice - nach STRG+C bleiben die aber teilweise - jetzt ist meine Konsole unlesbar...  

 

Da könnte reset helfen.

----------

